
You're Not the Yuan That I Want - vincent_s
http://www.bloombergview.com/articles/2015-11-22/china-is-real-roadblock-to-the-yuan-s-emergence
======
vincent_s
> all that's changed is that it's now clear that the IMF isn't blocking the
> yuan from becoming a true global reserve currency: China is.

> Goldman Sachs has estimated that $1 trillion in international reserves would
> flow into Chinese debt markets if the government truly opened them up.

~~~
vincent_s
Background: [http://www.reuters.com/article/2015/10/25/imf-china-sdr-
idUS...](http://www.reuters.com/article/2015/10/25/imf-china-sdr-
idUSL1N12P0JE20151025#yr7T6z4kHim4CtCJ.97)

